# 12au7 preamplificador.



## smokier (Dic 12, 2019)

*E*ncontr*é* *é*stos diagramas por internet y me gustar*í*a saber si alguno conoce si se pueden usar para preamplificar guitarra y que me co*nv*iene en etapa de potencia *? A*lgui*e*n de*l* foro que tenga mas conocim*i*ento en la materia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2019)

[Aporte] Preamplificador para guitarra a valvulas

En muchos casos la 12AU7 se puede emplear como 12AX7


----------



## ska_gatotw (Dic 12, 2019)

La 12au7 es compatible pin a pin con la 12ax7, pero tiene menos ganancia, lo cual puede o no ser beneficioso dependiendo de que busques.
Como consideración, los circuitos con válvulas trabajan a altas tensiones, de los que posteaste hay uno con 100 volts  y el valvecaster (que doy fé que funciona), con 9v, porque está diseñado como pedal de distorsión.
En otro foro en el que participo tengo una experimentación con válvulas y bajas tensiones, te dejo para que leas pero no copies el circuito porque no funcionaba bien del todo.
Amp de práctica con pre valvular  • El cuartito Diyer

Si te interesa experimentar ahí hay mucha data, si sólo querés copiar algo asegurado buscamos otra cosa.

un saludo!


----------



## smokier (Dic 12, 2019)

*M*e compré dos válvulas 12au7 *,* la idea es  *¿*se puede hacer el valve caster a 12v*?*


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 12, 2019)

Por lo poco que entiendo, se puede, pero recuerda poner en serie los filamentos. Ojo que el *maximo* es de 12V y consume alrededor de 300 mA. Quizas aumentando un poco las resistencias de la placa, aunque no creo que haya mucha diferencia.

Todo ésto basandome en lo compartido en el post primero


----------



## smokier (Dic 12, 2019)

*E*n cuanto me lleguen las válvulas y compre los componentes electrónicos iré experimentando y subiendo mi experiencia, si el de tupolev lo vi, me perece interesante para mas adelante pero no sabría q*ue* amp*lificador* elegir para poner después.

También vi éste otro q*ue*  ya es con salida valvular pero no sabría como construir el transformador.



ska_gatotw dijo:


> La 12au7 es compatible pin a pin con la 12ax7, pero tiene menos ganancia, lo cual puede o no ser beneficioso dependiendo de que busques.
> Como consideración, los circuitos con válvulas trabajan a altas tensiones, de los que posteaste hay uno con 100 volts  y el valvecaster (que doy fé que funciona), con 9v, porque está diseñado como pedal de distorsión.
> En otro foro en el que participo tengo una experimentación con válvulas y bajas tensiones, te dejo para que leas pero no copies el circuito porque no funcionaba bien del todo.
> Amp de práctica con pre valvular  • El cuartito Diyer
> ...



*P*asé pero no se ven las imágenes , en cuanto al valvecaster q*ue *me recomiendan*,* monto una placa o todo sobre el zócalo *?*


----------



## rulfo (Dic 13, 2019)

Buenas, y este que te parece?? 
Amplificador híbrido Clase "A" para auriculares.
Nos sabría decirte si te sirve para preamplificador, lo que si te puedo asegurar que el sonido es espectacular. 
Saludos


----------



## ska_gatotw (Dic 13, 2019)

Si no tenés experiencia en esto, arrancá por el valvecaster, con la 12au7 va a funcionar pero con menor distorsión.
En este pdf tenés mas data y la forma de montarlo directamente en el zócalo: https://cdn.instructables.com/ORIG/FXM/9B6H/IK1FLK5B/FXM9B6HIK1FLK5B.pdf

un saludo!


----------



## smokier (Dic 17, 2019)

*Y*a me legaron las v*á*lvulas*,* mañana har*é* el valvecaster y subir*é* algunas fotos.


----------



## mahony (Dic 18, 2019)

Tanto el 12AX7 como el 12AU7,   que son dobles triodos, el primero de más ganancia,  sus filamentos pueden trabajar a 12, cómo a 6,3 volts( la tolerancia de voltajes está en el manual). En 6,3v consumen 300ma como dijo algún compañero, con  12volt consume la mitad. 
Los extremos del filamento terminan en los pines 4 y 5 y tiene una toma central en el pin 9. Si lo alimentas con 12 volts lo debes hacer entre los pines 4 y 5 y dejas libre el pin 9, si lo alimentas con 6,3v cortocircuitas el 4 y 5  y alimentas entre ellos y el pin 9.
Hay un similar ruso 6H 2Pi que solo trabaja con 6,3 voltios y el pin 9 es una pantalla entre los dos Triodos, se recomienda ponerla a masa.
También puedes alimentarlos con CD y es muy saludable que sea con un estabilizador del tipo  7812 o 7806  (y su filtro por supuesto y debes saber cuantos vas alimentar y poner su disipador, dos 12AX7 alimentados van cocheros ( de sobra) con un 7812 de 1 amp ), esto elimina mucho hum por cableado deficiente respecto a una alimentación con CA.
Saludos


----------



## smokier (Dic 24, 2019)

En verdad le cambia bastante la potencia, mañana fotos del proceso.


----------



## smokier (Dic 30, 2019)

*Y*a pro*B*é la valvula y anda de 10  aun no lo meto en su caja por que no he tenido tiempo de armarlo
¿se podra poner como etapa previa a un tda2050 ? en caso *QUE* se pueda se puede alimentar la placa con los+-24 del tda2050


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2019)

smokier dijo:


> *Y*a pro*B*é la valvula y anda de 10  aun no lo meto en su caja por que no he tenido tiempo de armarlo
> ¿se podra poner como etapa previa a un tda2050 ? en caso *QUE* se pueda se puede alimentar la placa con los+-24 del tda2050



Sip

*OJO *con la tensión de filamento


----------



## EdgardoCas (Dic 30, 2019)

smokier dijo:


> *Y*a pro*V*é la valvula y anda de 10  aun no lo meto en su caja por que no he tenido tiempo de armarlo
> ¿se podra poner como etapa previa a un tda2050 ? en caso *QUE* se pueda se puede alimentar la placa con los+-24 del tda2050


Ya que estamos corrigiendo ortografía: proBar es el verbo, ergo se escribe proBé


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2019)

Pero cómo habla de *tensión* de filamentos va con *V*


----------



## smokier (Dic 30, 2019)

*S*i*,* estaba pensando hacer un transformador +-24 con un devanado de 12 , pero la pregunta es si se puede *h*usar el menos 24 como masa *?*


----------



## smokier (Jul 2, 2022)

*Y*a lo probé a 12*,* ahora lo voy a poner dentro del amplificador ya que no consigo cajas para pedales e*h* importarlas de afuera se ve difícil y comprar la verdad que no vienen*,* subiré fotos la próxima semana.



mahony dijo:


> Tanto el 12AX7 como el 12AU7,   que son dobles triodos, el primero de más ganancia,  sus filamentos pueden trabajar a 12, cómo a 6,3 volts( la tolerancia de voltajes está en el manual). En 6,3v consumen 300ma como dijo algún compañero, con  12volt consume la mitad.
> Los extremos del filamento terminan en los pines 4 y 5 y tiene una toma central en el pin 9. Si lo alimentas con 12 volts lo debes hacer entre los pines 4 y 5 y dejas libre el pin 9, si lo alimentas con 6,3v cortocircuitas el 4 y 5  y alimentas entre ellos y el pin 9.
> Hay un similar ruso 6H 2Pi que solo trabaja con 6,3 voltios y el pin 9 es una pantalla entre los dos Triodos, se recomienda ponerla a masa.
> También puedes alimentarlos con CD y es muy saludable que sea con un estabilizador del tipo  7812 o 7806  (y su filtro por supuesto y debes saber cuantos vas alimentar y poner su disipador, dos 12AX7 alimentados van cocheros ( de sobra) con un 7812 de 1 amp ), esto elimina mucho hum por cableado deficiente respecto a una alimentación con CA.
> Saludos



*S*i*,* pero una 12ax7 sale 4 veces lo que una 12au7


----------



## unmonje (Jul 2, 2022)

La tensión de filamento puede parecer una pavada, pero dado que está, tan cerca del cátodo, le suele transferir todo sus males. Es comun que, demasiado proximidad, le transmita a las señales del equipo sus ruidos y zumbidos. Por eso, puede no ser lo mismo alimentar con 6,3 VCA o 12 VCA.
🥴  ojo al piojo.


----------



## smokier (Jul 2, 2022)

*S*i*,* ya hice fuente de 12 con 7812*S, *calculo que va *h*a ser suficiente*.*


----------



## unmonje (Jul 2, 2022)

smokier dijo:


> si ya hice fuente de 12 con 7812
> calculo que va ha ser suficiente



Ahora recuerdo esto : 

Para el *calefactor,* se puede usar *AC o DC*, pero la energía de ambas, puede no ser la misma para una tensión dada.

En los antiguos equipos a válvulas, en la gran _*mayoría*_ de los casos y solía quedar claro en la *manual del fabricante* que, el *filamento* se energizaba con *tensión alterna* 6,3 voltios, 12 voltios  u otro,  pero de *alterna, *mas que nada por cuestión de costos.

En los equipos llamados*  "para ambas  corrientes" (AC/DC ) *lo resolvían con una resistencia , prestando le atención a la intensidad de corriente, por ejemplo 300 miliamperes, con eso se aseguraban no forzar los filamentos.

 Por ejemplo, si la fuente de alimentación tuviera* 12 VDC , *entonces la fórmula sería  *12/√(2) = 8,48 VA *===>*9  VCA *equiparía las eficacias.
Seguramente habrá varios que tendrán esto mas que claro, yo me dedique poco a esto, pero si tuve que lidiar varias veces con el tema filamentos.


----------



## malesi (Jul 3, 2022)

smokier dijo:


> ya lo probé a 12 ahora lo voy a poner dentro del amplificador ya que no consigo cajas para pedales eh importarlas de afuera se ve difícil y comprar la verdad que no vienen subiré fotos la próxima semana
> 
> si pero una 12ax7 sale 4 veces lo que una 12au7


No tardes 2 años y 6 meses en poner las fotos 🙏


----------



## smokier (Jul 3, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> No tardes 2 años y 6 meses en poner las fotos 🙏


No creo, que tarde tanto mañana tengo que ir a buscar dos cosas que me faltaron.
Hoy estuve viendo la mejor forma de hacerle el stamby 
Mas que un esquema de mas o menos como va todo conectado, no tengo


----------



## smokier (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## smokier (Ago 1, 2022)

Como tengo un pequeño zumbido, decidí hacer un pcb para ver que errores puede haber


----------

